# "If You Believe Then Unbelievable Things Can Sometimes Be Possible" Tim Tebow



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

*"If You Believe Then Unbelievable Things Can Sometimes Be Possible" Tim Tebow*

This Tebow - Bronco football mania is getting insane and a lot of fun. He has 6 straight come from behind wins and the Broncos are in the division first place.

They are dubbing him the MILE HIGH MESSIAH!:lol:


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

*Re: "If You Believe Then Unbelievable Things Can Sometimes Be Possible" Tim Tebow*



Lee H Sternberg said:


> This Tebow - Bronco football mania is getting insane and a lot of fun. He has 6 straight come from behind wins and the Broncos are in the division first place.
> 
> They are dubbing him the MILE HIGH MESSIAH!:lol:


How about that Dallas/NY game.???.
Dont tell me if the Packers won or not, watching it now...


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: "If You Believe Then Unbelievable Things Can Sometimes Be Possible" Tim Tebow*



Joby Becker said:


> How about that Dallas/NY game.???.
> Dont tell me if the Packers won or not, watching it now...


Yesterday was a great day of football. The thing with Tebow is many don't think he can play pro ball. That includes the Bronco front office and GM John Elway.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

*Re: "If You Believe Then Unbelievable Things Can Sometimes Be Possible" Tim Tebow*



Lee H Sternberg said:


> Yesterday was a great day of football. The thing with Tebow is many don't think he can play pro ball. That includes the Bronco front office and GM John Elway.


looks like he is proving some people wrong...

I like him, maybe I will order a "Jesus" jersey too

I think someone should give Barber a good spanking for that crap, though....


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

*Re: "If You Believe Then Unbelievable Things Can Sometimes Be Possible" Tim Tebow*

Was yesterdays game an example of where the expression
"DUH Bears"
came from?


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: "If You Believe Then Unbelievable Things Can Sometimes Be Possible" Tim Tebow*

His play is usually horrid until the 4th quarter. Then he starts praying and it is like divine intervention!:-D


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: "If You Believe Then Unbelievable Things Can Sometimes Be Possible" Tim Tebow*



Thomas Barriano said:


> Was yesterdays game an example of where the expression
> "DUH Bears"
> came from?


That's what I mean about divine intervention!](*,)\\/


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

*Re: "If You Believe Then Unbelievable Things Can Sometimes Be Possible" Tim Tebow*



Lee H Sternberg said:


> That's what I mean about divine intervention!](*,)\\/


yeah guess it is hard to play right, when God is on the other's teams side..

Thomas...luckily I am a fan of the GAME and not a super fan of any particular team....I am a Bears, Packers, and Indi fan all in one...which is sacrilegious, I know...My GF is a die hard Bears fan, she almost had a stroke...


----------



## Brett Bowen (May 2, 2011)

*Re: "If You Believe Then Unbelievable Things Can Sometimes Be Possible" Tim Tebow*



Joby Becker said:


> How about that Dallas/NY game.???.
> Dont tell me if the Packers won or not, watching it now...


I can tell you the sports talk shows are calling for some heads to roll on the Cowboys secondary today. They are not being kind to the corners and safety's this morning.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

*Re: "If You Believe Then Unbelievable Things Can Sometimes Be Possible" Tim Tebow*



Lee H Sternberg said:


> His play is usually horrid until the 4th quarter. Then he starts praying and it is like divine intervention!:-D


Sounds a bit like those fools who suddenly speak in tongues. Seriously.


----------



## Mario Fernandez (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: "If You Believe Then Unbelievable Things Can Sometimes Be Possible" Tim Tebow*

You know as much as an Icon Elway is in Denver. Even thou he is probably not the biggest Tebow support, wins is what counts in this league and Elway has the daunting task of rebuilding the Broncos after McDaniels mess. 

The fans love Tebow. Elway should get Tebow some play makers via FA or the draft... get some guys in the draft that will help p the D and Draft a QB to back up Tebow, with Quinn Salary don't expect him to be around next year. Keep hearing that Tebow is not Fox and Elway's guy, but if Tebow gets the Broncos to the playoffs going to get interesting.


----------



## Mario Fernandez (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: "If You Believe Then Unbelievable Things Can Sometimes Be Possible" Tim Tebow*

Yeah Dallas CB got torched but want to you expect playing with a Ryan D...high risk and high reward. Dallas two biggest needs in the off season was Oline and DB, they addressed the O line with drafting smith but what about DBs? JJ will address that next season.

Listen to Sports talk radio slam the 49ers and raiders. 49ers play calling and only giving Gore 10 carries and watching AZ dominate the 2nd half and torching the SF D. Oak with 5 TO and as always with the raiders 11 penalties for 89yds same old story for the Raiders


----------



## Thomas Jones (Feb 4, 2011)

*Re: "If You Believe Then Unbelievable Things Can Sometimes Be Possible" Tim Tebow*

Check my post history on him. Cam Newton today something along the lines of "I'm trying to get everyone to play up to my level" Tebow said "my players make me better than I actually am." 

Kids a beast and has always been hard to beat. He can throw the ball but he's not good at it but I hope he can get by til the game slows down for him and when it does watch out. 

And I tell ya something else in a one game, winner moves on scenario that is a playoff he's the man I want. If I'm an opposing fan Denver in December with Tebow is not where I wanna be. If he can get some OL help, a jam up RB, and some more solid D players there a super bowl contender with him. 

I'm afraid Elway is gonna trade him or something though. I mean the guy looks disgusted every time he wins and his ego may make him make the wrong decision I believe the plan was to let tebow go out there so they could say they tried and then draft luck or barkley or RGIII but then every time he wins Elway is wrong. I heard once Elway lost a pool game on a table at his house. He sold the table and didn't speak to the guy for a year. Somebody like that hates losing/being wrong but I pray he can swallow his pride in this Tebow situation


----------



## Tyree Johnson (Jun 21, 2010)

*Re: "If You Believe Then Unbelievable Things Can Sometimes Be Possible" Tim Tebow*

i'll give him the 5 games .... Ex Cowboys Marion Barber handed him that last one ...... but i'll go along with it! the guys winning ....... flat out winning ... lets see how this thing plays out


----------



## Tyree Johnson (Jun 21, 2010)

*Re: "If You Believe Then Unbelievable Things Can Sometimes Be Possible" Tim Tebow*

Dal/NYG great game ... both defenses are a joke ..... but the cowboys secondary is out right horrible and robbie ryan has to blitz, which wasn't working to help them guys .... jerry should stay home and just write checks ... if we don't fix that secondary this draft its a shame!


----------



## catherine hardigan (Oct 12, 2009)

*Re: "If You Believe Then Unbelievable Things Can Sometimes Be Possible" Tim Tebow*

I think there are two things to be said about Tebow based on the games I've seen:

1. 85% of what Tebow brings to Broncos is leadership, charisma, work-ethic etc., and the other 15% is talent. 
2. The NFL has tons of crappy teams, many of which the Broncos have played over the past few weeks.

I'm not sure I've ever seen a player get more credit for doing less... he's riding his defense against a bunch of shit teams. But maybe his teammates would get more credit if many of the people following this story were not religious folks looking to validate their faith.

Regardless, there is usually a mediocre team landing in the playoffs because the bounces went their way. This year it's the Broncos.

To quote one of my roommates, "He throws like a make-a-wish kid."


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: "If You Believe Then Unbelievable Things Can Sometimes Be Possible" Tim Tebow*



catherine hardigan said:


> I think there are two things to be said about Tebow based on the games I've seen:
> 
> 1. 85% of what Tebow brings to Broncos is leadership, charisma, work-ethic etc., and the other 15% is talent.
> 2. The NFL has tons of crappy teams, many of which the Broncos have played over the past few weeks.
> ...


Tebow would say,"God bless you".:lol:


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

*Re: "If You Believe Then Unbelievable Things Can Sometimes Be Possible" Tim Tebow*



Lee H Sternberg said:


> Tebow would say,"God bless you".:lol:


and mean it.

DFrost


----------



## Mario Fernandez (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: "If You Believe Then Unbelievable Things Can Sometimes Be Possible" Tim Tebow*

Saw on some website about 2012 Draft. Elway is looking at possible late round draft picks for QB. Some QBs he is looking at may be Barclay USC, Moore Boise St., Weeden Ok St, Cousins Mich St. and some blogers saying Denver is interested in Jets back up McElroy. All is speculation of course. But Denver has a 5th from Cle from Quinn trade and either a 5th and 6th for Lloyd.


----------



## Shane Woodlief (Sep 9, 2009)

*Re: "If You Believe Then Unbelievable Things Can Sometimes Be Possible" Tim Tebow*

Denver: Bottom line Tebow wins games. I am not a fan of his by a long stretch but say what you want with him in the mix it is the right chemistry and they are winning. That is the great thing about team sports it is about chemistry.

Dallas: I am a huge Steeler fan and always have been so every day the Cowboys loose is a good day. That being said the issue for Dallas is not players or coaches. If you get rid of the owner I think the team would do much better. He is a arrogant prick who only want yes men around him and he is paying the price with fielding and staffing a weak team and has been doing it for years. When he is gone is when Dallas might do better. Again I could care less if they ever win another game


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: "If You Believe Then Unbelievable Things Can Sometimes Be Possible" Tim Tebow*



David Frost said:


> and mean it.
> 
> DFrost


That is what gets me! How the hell can anyone be THAT GOOD, and a damned VIRGIN besides?#-o](*,)

They have Christmas cards out now. It shows him Tebowing in front of baby Jesus in the cradle, WTF?


----------



## Tyree Johnson (Jun 21, 2010)

*Re: "If You Believe Then Unbelievable Things Can Sometimes Be Possible" Tim Tebow*



Shane Woodlief said:


> Denver: Bottom line Tebow wins games. I am not a fan of his by a long stretch but say what you want with him in the mix it is the right chemistry and they are winning. That is the great thing about team sports it is about chemistry.
> 
> Dallas: I am a huge Steeler fan and always have been so every day the Cowboys loose is a good day. That being said the issue for Dallas is not players or coaches. If you get rid of the owner I think the team would do much better. He is a arrogant prick who only want yes men around him and he is paying the price with fielding and staffing a weak team and has been doing it for years. When he is gone is when Dallas might do better. Again I could care less if they ever win another game



Jerry doesn't ice his kicker, suit up and play corner or call all an out blitz to help that shitty secondary with all that said .... jerry has made some questionable moves! extremely frustrating .....


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: "If You Believe Then Unbelievable Things Can Sometimes Be Possible" Tim Tebow*

Anyone for a Tebrew? 

A Colorado micro brew company named a beer after him. 

The logo on the beer bottle has him Tebowing while holding up a mug of beer in his hand.\\/


----------



## Nate Kramb (Oct 17, 2011)

*Re: "If You Believe Then Unbelievable Things Can Sometimes Be Possible" Tim Tebow*

Tebow is playing really well, but he's got New England this weekend. Being a huge Patriots fan, I think Tebow's luck will run out this weekend. For the record, I think Tebow is a great person and more players need to act like him. The majority of pro athletes are all out for themselves. Most of the time when I turn on the news I hear about a new athlete or coach who has been caught committing crimes. The fact that everyone in the media wants to mock his religious views just shows how ass backward this country has become. Tebow stands up for what he believes in, regardless of what his critics say. That is honor.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: "If You Believe Then Unbelievable Things Can Sometimes Be Possible" Tim Tebow*



Nate Kramb said:


> Tebow is playing really well, but he's got New England this weekend. Being a huge Patriots fan, I think Tebow's luck will run out this weekend. For the record, I think Tebow is a great person and more players need to act like him. The majority of pro athletes are all out for themselves. Most of the time when I turn on the news I hear about a new athlete or coach who has been caught committing crimes. The fact that everyone in the media wants to mock his religious views just shows how ass backward this country has become. Tebow stands up for what he believes in, regardless of what his critics say. That is honor.


Like you, I think he will get fried this weekend. If he pulls off this win, I will have to start thinking about being a church "regular".\\/


----------



## Thomas Jones (Feb 4, 2011)

*Re: "If You Believe Then Unbelievable Things Can Sometimes Be Possible" Tim Tebow*



Lee H Sternberg said:


> Anyone for a Tebrew?
> 
> A Colorado micro brew company named a beer after him.
> 
> The logo on the beer bottle has him Tebowing while holding up a mug of beer in his hand.\\/


 
BS. If there is such Tebow don't know about it.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: "If You Believe Then Unbelievable Things Can Sometimes Be Possible" Tim Tebow*



Thomas Jones said:


> BS. If there is such Tebow don't know about it.


You can Google it!:lol:


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: "If You Believe Then Unbelievable Things Can Sometimes Be Possible" Tim Tebow*



Lee H Sternberg said:


> You can Google it!:lol:



OR Bonfire Brewing, Eagle, Colorado.


----------



## Thomas Jones (Feb 4, 2011)

*Re: "If You Believe Then Unbelievable Things Can Sometimes Be Possible" Tim Tebow*

I saw it. Its actually not a pic of him in person its just a silhouette?sp. Still pretty cool but I'd bet money Tebow's camp doesn't like it or know about it or they may not be able to do anything about it. I'm pulling for him though got the Broncs +6.5


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: "If You Believe Then Unbelievable Things Can Sometimes Be Possible" Tim Tebow*



Thomas Jones said:


> I saw it. Its actually not a pic of him in person its just a silhouette?sp. Still pretty cool but I'd bet money Tebow's camp doesn't like it or know about it or they may not be able to do anything about it. I'm pulling for him though got the Broncs +6.5


I am certain he knows but also sure he doesn't approve! 

This guy seems like such a goodie goodie he probably has never even been loaded before.](*,):lol:


----------



## Adam Swilling (Feb 12, 2009)

*Re: "If You Believe Then Unbelievable Things Can Sometimes Be Possible" Tim Tebow*

well, let's see. It's 2 mins. to go in the 4th, and the Broncos are down 41-23. It appears the 32nd ranked defense in the NFL figured out that if you run up the score and make Tebow beat you with his "arm", you win. The Pats forced turnovers and capitlized on them. I'm glad. I'm tired of hearng about him. You've got to be a passer to win long term in the NFL as a quarterback.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: "If You Believe Then Unbelievable Things Can Sometimes Be Possible" Tim Tebow*



Adam Swilling said:


> well, let's see. It's 2 mins. to go in the 4th, and the Broncos are down 41-23. It appears the 32nd ranked defense in the NFL figured out that if you run up the score and make Tebow beat you with his "arm", you win. The Pats forced turnovers and capitlized on them. I'm glad. I'm tired of hearng about him. You've got to be a passer to win long term in the NFL as a quarterback.


Somehow I don't believe we are even close to hearing the last of Tebow. His passing game improves each game. Elway is going to work with him in the off season. That is if he sticks with him.:smile:


----------



## Terry Devine (Mar 11, 2008)

*Re: "If You Believe Then Unbelievable Things Can Sometimes Be Possible" Tim Tebow*

Check out this SNL video abt Tebow
http://www.palmbeachpost.com/sports/tim-tebow-and-broncos-get-visit-from-jesus-2040617.html


----------



## Randy Allen (Apr 18, 2008)

*Re: "If You Believe Then Unbelievable Things Can Sometimes Be Possible" Tim Tebow*

"The dream is over"


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: "If You Believe Then Unbelievable Things Can Sometimes Be Possible" Tim Tebow*



Randy Allen said:


> "The dream is over"


If you look at his quote, maybe that's why he said "sometimes".:smile:


----------

